# Olympic Recurve- Difficulty with consistent anchor/draw



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Keep your butt tucked in, chest down and your weight down in your hips. Proper set up before the draw is crucial, it is the foundation of the shot. You need to draw in the mirror and make sure your alignment is correct. You may not be reaching the correct holding point. Your elbow should disappear behind your head. Also thumb/pinky placement on the neck will help you identify when your are at holding. 

It's really hard to try to help when there is no vid or pics, especially in Olympic style shooting. 

Good luck.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

shburk said:


> I've recently started shooting olympic recurve at a local club. I shot for awhile without a clicker. I just got my arrows in and started using a clicker. I'm having problems consistently drawing. Sometimes my clicker goes off before I've reached my normal anchor spot and other times it reaches my normal anchor spot. I can't figure out what I'm doing inconsistently. I noticed from the beginning I tend to rotate my hips when shooting recurve, thus changing the draw length, but I've been trying to maintain a consistent posture and am still having issues. Any suggestions or advice to fix this. Would a kisser button help?


Way too early to start using the clicker.
You must shoot thousands of shots,
to develop your form,
to develop muscle memory,
to develop your shot mechanics.

AFTER you develop consistent form,
AFTER you develop good muscle memory
(shots are hitting consistently...grouping consistently),
then,
you can start using the clicker to fine tune your consistency.

For now,
use a target face,
with NO clicker
to build/develop consistency.

Shoot and train at short range,
say 5 yards,
and your goal will be to get all of your arrows inside the red ring,
say the 8-ring.....single spot 40 cm target.

Fire 1000 arrows. Use a log book. However many weeks it takes you to finish 1000 arrows,
at 5 yards. You only get to count the "good shots" that hit inside the 8-ring or BETTER.

Then,
move up to 7 yards,
and another 1000 arrows,
and you only get to count the "good shots" that hit inside the 8-ring or BETTER.

This is how you develop fine motor control, for your release.
This is how you develop muscle memory,
shooting 1000 "GOOD SHOOTS" that meet your training goal,
of everything inside the 8-ring or better.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Clicker could be set a bit long, If you stop pulling just before you get to anchor, and then start again.
That takes up alot of your energy as well. Fingers could be opening up a little to at anchor, providing 
your form is good, that would make hard to get thru. 
The clicker don't lie.....
What nuts and bolts said..


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Way too early to start using the clicker.
> You must shoot thousands of shots,
> to develop your form,
> to develop muscle memory,
> ...


I agree 100%

You also need to know exactly what steps that you take from stance to follow through and what is required for each step. If you haven't written them down, you need to do so.

For example you might have this listed under closed stance:

Stance:

Feet shoulder width apart.
Toes of both feet perpendicular to the target (in line with)
Weight distributed 50/50 on each foot.
Weight shifted so that 60% is on the balls of your feet.
Pelvis tilted up and abdomen tightened slightly (to remove curve from your lower back)
Legs straight but knees not locked.
Etc. 

Do this for every step of your process and do a mental checklist for every arrow that you shoot until you don't have to think about it anymore.

TAO


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Slight correction!




TheAncientOne said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> You also need to know exactly what steps that you take from stance to follow through and what is required for each step. If you haven't written them down, you need to do so.
> 
> ...


----------

